# [HOW TO] The Invisible Lockscreen



## ruelle (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd love to have a pattern unlock without the little circles but still have to do the gesture. 
So I've done this..TUTORIAL!!


 decompile framework-res.apk from system/framework
 search for the image in the folder of decopiled apk => apk\res\drawable-xhdpi\ those files:


```
<br />
    btn_code_lock_default<br />
    btn_code_lock_default_holo<br />
    btn_code_lock_touched<br />
    btn_code_lock_touched_holo<br />
<br />
    btn_check_label_background.9<br />
<br />
    indicator_code_lock_drag_direction_red_up<br />
    indicator_code_lock_point_area_default<br />
    indicator_code_lock_point_area_default_holo<br />
    indicator_code_lock_point_area_red_holo<br />
```

 open the images with paint.net
 select all the image (ctrl+a) delete and save

 recompile the apk
 push it back into system/framework/framework-res.apk of your device

 a little advice, choose a suitable image of background to guide you,
not one solid background, otherwise you will have no more access to the device!

Now nobody can try to understand your pattern anymore!!!!

yeah!!!


----------



## rbheromax (Jul 13, 2013)

I believe it's part of the framework-res.apk, decompile apk with apktool and delete the files corresponding to what u want to get rid of ( most like the the circles) and recompile.

Sent from my C5170 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruelle (Jul 15, 2013)

rbheromax said:


> I believe it's part of the framework-res.apk, decompile apk with apktool and delete the files corresponding to what u want to get rid of ( most like the the circles) and recompile. Sent from my C5170 using Tapatalk 2


update with a little how to!

really thank you rbheromax


----------

